# My 1st Attempt @ Bacon



## bworthy (Oct 26, 2019)

Finally have the opportunity to post about my first attempt with making bacon. I started the process at the beginning of October with 10.9 pounds of pork belly from Costco. I used the diggingdogfarm calculator to come up with the amount of cure #1, salt and brown sugar to use for the cure. Cut the belly in half, applied the cure and into the fridge. Cured for 10 days that worked out well for the weather to cool a bit before smoking. 

I filled up my AMPTS with apple pellets and into the Smoke Hollow. Outside temp was mid 70’s, hoping to keep smoker temp below 100. After about 2 hours smoker was at 95*. After another 2 1/2 hours I pulled the belly’s (smoker @ 97*) lightly wrapped in butcher paper and put into the fridge. Next morning back into the smoker for about 2 hours. Back to the fridge for another day then sliced. The smoke smell from the fridge was almost overpowering. 

Sampled a couple slices with some hamburgers I grilled, then vacuum sealed and into freezer until yesterday when I finally cooked up about a pound. Overall I’m pretty happy with the way it turned out. Definitely different (better) than store bought. Already have some things in mind to improve the next batch. I will probably spread out the smoke a little to maybe 3 hours at a time for 2 days. I also will need to place the smoke tube lower in my smoker as it was too close to the belly and charred one a little. Also I need to invest in a slicer, my knife skills are just a little subpar!


















Thanks for looking!


----------



## SmokinVolDan (Oct 26, 2019)

That is great looking bacon!


----------



## tropics (Oct 26, 2019)

Once it is fried no one will want to know how it was slice.
Richie


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 26, 2019)

Looks great and your knife skills appear to be better than mine! Keep an eye out for deals on the Chefs Choice 615 slicer. I got mine on Woot for around $89 and Amazon often has a special on them too. Great home use slicer. I use it to do our bacons and lunchmeats from the smoker.


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 26, 2019)

looks good from here, nice job, as Richie said once it's fried up no one will care how it was sliced, they'll just be looking for more.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 26, 2019)

The tube smoker with pellets, burns pretty warm..  Will definitely heat up your smoker..  Try using dust in the tube or in the Maze..  Dust almost burns cold...
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/making-dust-from-pellets.271863/


----------



## bworthy (Oct 26, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Looks great and your knife skills appear to be better than mine! Keep an eye out for deals on the Chefs Choice 615 slicer. I got mine on Woot for around $89 and Amazon often has a special on them too. Great home use slicer. I use it to do our bacons and lunchmeats from the smoker.


Already have been eyeing this one.


----------



## bworthy (Oct 26, 2019)

daveomak said:


> The tube smoker with pellets, burns pretty warm..  Will definitely heat up your smoker..  Try using dust in the tube or in the Maze..  Dust almost burns cold...
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/making-dust-from-pellets.271863/


Thank you, may try making dust for the next time.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 26, 2019)

Drying in the oven at 275F..






Dry....





In the AMNPS...


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 27, 2019)

Nice job on your first try!
I'm sure there will be many more to come!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 27, 2019)

That bacon looks really really good to me. I'm about to embark on first attempt today. I hope it comes out as good as yours did.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 27, 2019)

Hi bworthy,
Your Bacon looks Great!!
Like.
Note: I wouldn't worry about the temp so much. I have found Zero difference between Bacon smoked in a 90° Smoker and Bacon smoked in a 120° Smoker.

Bear


----------



## bworthy (Oct 27, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Hi bworthy,
> Your Bacon looks Great!!
> Like.
> Note: I wouldn't worry about the temp so much. I have found Zero difference between Bacon smoked in a 90° Smoker and Bacon smoked in a 120° Smoker.
> ...


Thanks Bear!


----------

